# General > Sport >  Cycling Without Age

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Cycling Without Age*


Bike scheme for elderly rolled out across Scotland.   Older people across Scotland will be able to stay active and socialise through an innovative cycling scheme being rolled out nationally.   [Read Full Article]

----------


## mi16

with the amount of cyclists getting wiped out by impatient motorists this is more likely a method of population control.
Seriously though, this looks like a great scheme, not sure if £300k will be enough to make a huge impact but a great scheme nonetheless
However perhaps Wee Jimmy could do with looking at dedicated cycle routes and strict liability in the law also to compliment her decision.

----------

